# Bike Schuhe immer etwas eng?



## Hacky 2003 (26. September 2021)

Hallo
Ich bin am suchen nach guten Bikeschuhen für Flatpedale. Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Ride Concept Livewire  bestellt. Ich habe normal Schuhgröße 39 und habe sie mir in 40 bestellt. Ich muss sagen ich fühle mich sehr beengt darin, so dass ich mir auch noch die 41er kommen lies. Aber ich finde die für mich zulang und weiter bzw breiter finde ich sie auch nicht. Ich habe mal meine Füße gemessen. Breit sind sie 9cm und lang 24.5cm. Es kann doch nicht sein dass die Schuhe zu eng sind 9 müsste doch eine normale Breite sein, oder sind Ride Concepts eher für schmale Füße. Was würdet ihr mir für erschwingliche Schuhe empfehlen, aber Bitte keine Five Ten. Freue mich auf Vorschläge von euch.
LG Hacky


----------



## ron101 (27. September 2021)

Habe mir auch ein paar RC gekauft. Sind mir seitlich auch sehr eng bei längeren Fahrten schlafen mir die Füsse ein. Bin halt, ich weiss, möchtest halt nicht hören, wieder zum 5.10 Freeride zurück. Schön breit geschnitten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arazi (27. September 2021)

Ich kann Dir die Vaude Moab AM empfehlen. Sind breit genug und durch das echte Leder auch sehr bequem. Leider aktuell wohl nicht günstiger zu bekommen als hier: https://www.bruegelmann.de/vaude-am-moab-shoes-M702654.html?vgid=G948603
Alternativ die Specialized 2 FO Roost: https://www.bike24.de/p1402720.html


----------



## Hillcruiser (27. September 2021)

warum fallen denn die FiveTen raus?
Als ich deinen Post gelesen habe, hab ich nämlich auch direkt an diese gedacht, da meine 3 Paar auch alle relativ breit ausfallen...


----------



## Diddo (27. September 2021)

Hacky 2003 schrieb:


> Bitte keine Five Ten. Freue mich auf Vorschläge von euch.



Breite Füße? Five Ten.


----------



## Wendo (27. September 2021)

Shimano GR9 - seit Jahren nur Shimano Schuhe (auch die Vorgänger des GR9) und immer top zufrieden.
Eine Nummer als normale Schuhgröße nehmen.

Vorteil ist die große Lasche die Schnürsenkel super verstaut und auch mal Wasser gut abhält, sowie der gute Knöchelschutz welcher bei mir auch umknicken ganz gut vermeidet.

Nachteil ist die Belüftung und der Klumpfußlook, falls einen das stört.

Bekommt man außerdem ab und an für um die 80€ online.


----------



## Hacky 2003 (27. September 2021)

Hallo @All
Five Ten fallen nicht wegen der Breite raus,  ich finde mit 9cm Breite ist mein Fuß doch nicht breit oder irre ich mich? Die Five Ten fallen raus, weil sich deren Qualität seit sie zu Adidas gehören,  suggesive verschlechtert hat,  was die Haltbarkeit angeht.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. September 2021)

Haltbarkeit ist ja teils Ansichtssache, wenn 6 Monate ok gingen waren die vor Adidas auch schon sehr haltbar.

Mir sind die meisten Fiveten zu breit im Verhältnis zur Länge. Haben die mit Adidas sich da generell geändert? Shimano soll ja auch enger geworden sein. Meine alten GR7 sind geräumig und schön leicht und verglichen mit Fiveten haltbar, allerdings wenig Grip.


----------



## null-2wo (27. September 2021)

guck mal bei o'neal


----------



## Grizzly71 (28. September 2021)

Ich werfe mal noch Schuhe von ION ins Rennen.
Z.B. sind die *ION Scrub Select* nach meinem empfinden vorne ausreichend breit.


----------



## HobbyMTBDriver (28. September 2021)

Ich kann den Hinweis zu aktuellen 5/10 Modellen bei breiten Füßen in keinster Weise nachvollziehen. Ich habe neuerdings auch Schuhe für Flatpedal gesucht. Die 5/10 Freerider waren viel zu schmal. Ich denke die Empfehlung für 5/10 bei breiten Füßen ist veraltet, weil der Händler bei mir auch noch ein Schuhpaar aus 2019 hatte, wohl bevor Addidas übernommen hatte. Das war breit genug, aber leider zu kurz und der Händler hatte keine andere Größe mehr da.  

Das Gleiche traf auch für Scott und O'Neil zu, viel zu schmal. 

Giro wäre von der Breite her akzeptabel, aber war für mich extrem unbequem innen durch stark drückende Nähte bei gefühlt null Polster. 

Ich habe jetzt Leatt MTB 3.0 Schuhe, welche bei mir anfangs noch Straff, aber nicht abdrückend waren und sich dann schnell an meine Füße angepasst haben. Ich kann damit Stundenlang fahren, ohne dass meine Füße taub werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arazi (28. September 2021)

HobbyMTBDriver schrieb:


> Ich kann den Hinweis zu aktuellen 5/10 Modellen bei breiten Füßen in keinster Weise nachvollziehen. Ich habe neuerdings auch Schuhe für Flatpedal gesucht. Die 5/10 Freerider waren viel zu schmal. Ich denke die Empfehlung für 5/10 bei breiten Füßen ist veraltet, weil der Händler bei mir auch noch ein Schuhpaar aus 2019 hatte, wohl bevor Addidas übernommen hatte. Das war breit genug, aber leider zu kurz und der Händler hatte keine andere Größe mehr da.



Nur mal zur Info: Five Ten wurde bereits in *2011* von Adidas aufgekauft...


----------



## HobbyMTBDriver (28. September 2021)

Arazi schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Info: Five Ten wurde bereits in *2011* von Adidas aufgekauft...


Ok, was aber bleibt, ist dass das 2019er Modell breiter war als die 2021er. Es war wohl auch kein Freerider, sondern was anderes, recht wuchtiges, vermutlich eigentlich für DH. Leider finde ich es auf der HP von Addidas nicht mehr.

P.S.: 

Doch gefunden, war ein 5/10 Impact, älteres Modell, dass auch seitlich das Noppenmuster, wie die Sohle hatte. Habe es auf der HP nicht mehr erkannt, da das aktuelle Modell keine Noppen mehr seitlich hat.


----------



## Arazi (28. September 2021)

Das habe ich auch nicht in Abrede gestellt.  Ich persönlich hatte letztens den Five Ten Freerider DLX bestellt und fand den Schuh für meine Plattfüße auch breit genug. aber der Vaude Moab AM war trotzdem deutlich bequemer, weshalb auf den auch meine Wahl gefallen ist...  Von der Breite her war der DLX aber nicht besser oder schlechter als der Vaude oder der ebenfalls von mir getestete Specialized 2 FO Roost.


----------



## ron101 (28. September 2021)

HobbyMTBDriver schrieb:


> Ich denke die Empfehlung für 5/10 bei breiten Füßen ist veraltet


Habe die normalen Freeride aktuelles Mod. mit Adidas Logo auf der Zunge und ein 10 Jahre altes.
Die sind komplett Identisch geschnitten.
Habe allerdings noch ein Freeride EPS mit 5.10 Logo auf der Zunge und die sind enger geschnitten als der normale.


----------



## DeliriumTrails (28. September 2021)

Mir war der Freeride Pro von 5.10 zu schmal.

Bin auf einen Shimano GR-701 gewechselt, alles Top.
Linker Fuss ist bissel Grösser und war bei den 5.10 eingeschlafen, eine Nummer Grösser hat bei den 5.10 auch keine Verbesserung gezeigt.

Shimano sieht halt immer etwas spaciger aus und hat nicht den coole Look, funktioniert aber sehr gut.


----------



## HobbyRevoluzzer (28. September 2021)

Ich fahr nen Vaude Moab Tech oder wie der heißt. Ich finde die auch sehr bequem und hab jetzt nicht den schmalsten Fuß.
Ich fahre da auch noch die klick Variante von, Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein, der ist jedoch deutlich schmaler geschnitten.

Bei mir ist 5/10 such raus weil Adidas, wobei ich nie 5/10 hatte. Früher taten es auch die Etnies oder és


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (28. September 2021)

Ah wenn der Pro etwas schmaler ausfällt, probiere ich den mal, danke.

Von den alten waren mir Impact und Freerider zu breit, aber Contact zu kurz und der EPS zu schmal. Der Freerider XVI passt gut. Alle in Größe 310, nur der Shimano GR7 in 305 (ist trotzdem etwas länger!).
Der aktuelle Sleuth  (auch 310) ist wie der alte Dirtbag minimal zu breit, tuts aber für Commuting.

Es ist aber auch immer ein Kreuz mit Schuhe anprobieren.


----------



## HobbyMTBDriver (28. September 2021)

ron101 schrieb:


> Habe die normalen Freeride aktuelles Mod. mit Adidas Logo auf der Zunge und ein 10 Jahre altes.
> Die sind komplett Identisch geschnitten.
> Habe allerdings noch ein Freeride EPS mit 5.10 Logo auf der Zunge und die sind enger geschnitten als der normale.


Dann werde ich bei Gelegenheit den 5/10 nochmal eine Chance geben, wenn die zwar alle Freeride heißen, aber doch so deutlich unterschiedlich in den Untermodellen sind.


----------



## enoc (28. September 2021)

Arazi schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch nicht in Abrede gestellt.  Ich persönlich hatte letztens den Five Ten Freerider DLX bestellt und fand den Schuh für meine Plattfüße auch breit genug. aber der Vaude Moab AM war trotzdem deutlich bequemer, weshalb auf den auch meine Wahl gefallen ist...  Von der Breite her war der DLX aber nicht besser oder schlechter als der Vaude oder der ebenfalls von mir getestete Specialized 2 FO Roost.


kannst du was zur Größe des Vaude Moab AM sagen? Fällt der eher kleiner, größer oder 'richtig' aus? Wie siehts bei dem mit der Haltbarkeit aus? Beim Five Ten Sleuth liest man ja immer wieder mal, dass die Sohle nicht viel länger als eine Saison mitmacht.


----------



## Arazi (28. September 2021)

Ich habe eigentlich 42 1/2 und in 42 passen mir die Vaudes perfekt. Insofern würde ich sagen, vielleicht einen "Tick" größer. Habe ich mit meiner Zwischengröße aber häufiger, mal passen mir 42er, mal muss ich 43 nehmen, sofern es nur "ganze Größen" gibt...

p.s. Ich spreche übrigens von den Vaudes aus echtem Leder, zu den syntetischen kann ich nichts sagen...


----------



## Fezza (10. Februar 2022)

Ich möchte hier auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben:

ich habe auch relativ breite Füsse, weshalb Fiveten für mich rausfallen (wie alle Adidas). ich habe einen Ion Scrub AMP probiert und jetzt den Scrub Select bestellt. die Passen sehr gut und sind TOP verarbeitet!


----------



## xrated (15. Februar 2022)

Vielleicht sollte man mal definieren was breit ist? 
Oben wurde geschrieben von 24,5 und 9cm Breite was ich schon sehr breit finde. Ich komme auf 28,5 und 10cm was im Vergleich schmaler ist. Ich habe auch immer Probleme mit der Luft nach oben in der Zehenbox, ich mag das nicht wenn man so eingeschnürt ist.


----------



## talybont (15. Februar 2022)

Früher waren 5.10 auf jeden Fall breiter, insbesondere an der Ferse - sie haben mir nie gepasst.
Mittlerweile sind sie enger geworden und damit für mich tragbar. Leider ist die Zehenbox ebenfalls recht schmal.
Breiter (vorne) sind auf jeden Fall Northwave (habe den Clan) und Specialized (2fo habe ich auch), ohne das die Ferse zu breit wird. Bin aber in einer anderen Größenliga unterwegs (Gr. 46).


----------



## ExcelBiker (15. Februar 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man mal definieren was breit ist?


Im Bereich der Barfußschuhe hast du oft gute Anhaltspunkte, was "breit" ist. Normalschuhe ist praktisch immer zu schmal. Schau mal auf freizehn.de, die haben einen guten Schuhfinder, und da sind etliche Schuhe dabei, die für dich als "eher zu breit" genannt werden.

Neben der reinen Breite ist aber auch der Schnitt entscheidend. Vergleiche (ION)



mit (Xero)




Bei Barfußschuhen hat der Große Zeh (rot) nach innen viel mehr Platz und kann gerade stehen. Auch außen die kleinen Zehen (auch rot) haben komplette Freiheit, was bei "normalen" Schuhen selten ist. Die reine Breite (grün) ist bei Barfußschuhen auch erheblich breiter als bei "normalen" Schuhen.

Ich bin inzwischen wo möglich auf Barfußschuhe gewechselt. Nur bei Bikeschuhen muss ich zwangsläufig mit "normalen" Schuhen fahren, weil ich halt mit Klickies fahre.


----------



## dirtsurfer (15. Februar 2022)

Hier auch, die Five Ten Impact VXI waren angenehm breit. Selbst die Freeride aus der Zeit waren eng dagegen. Das neue Zeug ist alles Adidas Schmal..

Ich bin beim Crank Brothers Stamp Boa gelandet. Ist mir ein halbe Nummer grösser zwar noch ein bisschen zu schmal, aber dafür sonst ein sehr angenehmer Schuh. Griptechnisch leider nicht mit dem Impact vergleichbar, aber vermutlich dafür einiges haltbarer.


----------



## ron101 (21. Februar 2022)

Hatte schon mal einen eingefroren, gefüllt mit einem Plastikbeutel voll Wasser.
Das hat den Schuh etwas gedehnt nicht viel, aber immerhin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (21. Februar 2022)

Fezza schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben:
> 
> ich habe auch relativ breite Füsse, weshalb Fiveten für mich rausfallen (wie alle Adidas). ich habe einen Ion Scrub AMP probiert und jetzt den Scrub Select bestellt. die Passen sehr gut und sind TOP verarbeitet!


so, zitiere mich mal selbst....

hatte den Schuh gestern 5 Stunden an den Füssen (Familienbikeausflug)...

der Schuh sitzt unendlich bequem am Fuss! keine Druckstelle, immer genügend Halt und gerade um den Knöchel sehr angenehm weich gepolstert. Grip auf den Race Face Atlas Pedalen ist genial, ohne"klebrig" zu wirken. 

als Ergänzung kann ich ausführen, dass meine Füsse eher flach sind und vor allem der Vorfuss etwas breiter ist als "normal". ich kann den Schuh eng genug schnüren und mit dem Klett fixieren, dass ich kein Spiel habe und gleichzeitig habe ich kein Einengen im Vorfussbereich.


----------



## gyor (21. Februar 2022)

Nortwave clan waren vergleichsweise geräumig, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## talybont (21. Februar 2022)

gyor schrieb:


> Nortwave clan waren vergleichsweise geräumig, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. Mai 2022)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Im Bereich der Barfußschuhe hast du oft gute Anhaltspunkte, was "breit" ist. Normalschuhe ist praktisch immer zu schmal. Schau mal auf freizehn.de, die haben einen guten Schuhfinder, und da sind etliche Schuhe dabei, die für dich als "eher zu breit" genannt werden.
> 
> Neben der reinen Breite ist aber auch der Schnitt entscheidend. Vergleiche (ION)
> Anhang anzeigen 1421099
> ...



vielleicht werde ich ja hier fündig, ich bin verzweifelt nach neuen Flatpedal Bikeschuhen, in die mein Problemfuß passt. Ich habe wirklich breite Spreizfüße, 10,5cm bei Größe 40/41. Und zudem ein Morton Neurom welches jetzt allerdings operiert wird. Aber die Füße sind nach der OP ja nicht schmaler.

Gefühlt habe ich jetzt bereits jede Marke probiert. So viele Retouren hatte ich noch nie 

Und wie Du ja sagst, die Breite allein ists nicht, vor allem diese schmal zulaufenden Zehenboxen machen mir Probleme (=Schmerzen)

Ich bin schon soweit nach einem Barfuß- bzw. Minimalschuh zu suchen, mit dem ich biken kann.


----------



## ExcelBiker (13. Mai 2022)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Ich bin schon soweit nach einem Barfuß- bzw. Minimalschuh zu suchen, mit dem ich biken kann.


Das Problem daran ist für mich, dass die Barfuß/Minimalschuhe sehr weich sind, während beim biken eine feste Sohle vorteilhafter ist. Wenn du beim biken mit weichen Schuhen zurecht kommst, wäre das einen Versuch wert. Ich könnte mir die Vibram-Schuhe dafür vorstellen. Ist natürlich vom Schutz her suboptimal, aber das Sohlenmaterial ist sehr strapazierfähig. Die nehme ich mit, wenn ich bei einer Biketour längere Schiebe/Tragepassagen habe.

Auf jeden Fall würde ich dir raten, unabhängig vom biken Barfußschuhe zu probieren. Das Training für die Füße ist sonst kaum zu bekommen, und du hast dann für den Rest vom Tag passende Schuhe.


----------



## pommes1981 (13. Mai 2022)

ich, platt senk spreiz fuss trage den Scarpa Mojito, der ist ziemlich breit und der hat Vibram Sohle und langt mir vom grip. Manchmal für 60€ im Angebot.


----------



## Fezza (13. Mai 2022)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> vielleicht werde ich ja hier fündig, ich bin verzweifelt nach neuen Flatpedal Bikeschuhen, in die mein Problemfuß passt. Ich habe wirklich breite Spreizfüße, 10,5cm bei Größe 40/41. Und zudem ein Morton Neurom welches jetzt allerdings operiert wird. Aber die Füße sind nach der OP ja nicht schmaler.
> 
> Gefühlt habe ich jetzt bereits jede Marke probiert. So viele Retouren hatte ich noch nie
> 
> ...







Bin mit dem ION sehr zufrieden, weil sich der Lederschuh auch sehr gut anpasst (Gr41)


----------



## Stompy (13. Mai 2022)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> vielleicht werde ich ja hier fündig, ich bin verzweifelt nach neuen Flatpedal Bikeschuhen, in die mein Problemfuß passt. Ich habe wirklich breite Spreizfüße, 10,5cm bei Größe 40/41. Und zudem ein Morton Neurom welches jetzt allerdings operiert wird. Aber die Füße sind nach der OP ja nicht schmaler.
> 
> Gefühlt habe ich jetzt bereits jede Marke probiert. So viele Retouren hatte ich noch nie
> 
> ...


Hast du schon bei den Bergsport Schuhen nachgeschaut (Zustieg, Wander-Halbschuhe, usw.)? Dort gibts sehr viel mehr Auswahl und von manchen Herstellern auch Sonderleisten in extra-breit.


----------



## ExcelBiker (13. Mai 2022)

Stompy schrieb:


> Hast du schon bei den Bergsport Schuhen nachgeschaut (Zustieg, Wander-Halbschuhe, usw.)? Dort gibts sehr viel mehr Auswahl und von manchen Herstellern auch Sonderleisten in extra-breit.


Meine Erfahrung: Egal wie "breit" die sind, eine passende Zehenbox, bei der sowohl großer Zeh las auch kleiner Zeh ordentlich Platz hätten, habe ich dort nie gefunden. Das habe ich erst bei den Barfußschuhen gefunden.

Da wären vielleicht auch die "Wander"-Schuhe aus dem Barfußprogramm für's biken geeignet. Die sind zwar nicht wirklich bergsporttauglich, aber besser als "normale" Schuhe. Den hier habe ich, den meine Frau. Meinen habe ich als Winterwanderschuh, und der hat eine etwas stabilere sohle als die normalen Barfußschuhe. (Bei Barfußschuhen im Winter ist das größere Problem die fehlende Isolierung zum Boden hin, durch den niedrigeren Sohlenaufbau)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. Mai 2022)

danke euch!
Diese leidige Zehenbox ist wirklich das Problem! Ich verstehe die Schuhindustrie nicht! Ich habe ein einem Schuh mit breiter Zehenbox sooo viel mehr Halt mit meinem Fuß, als wenn die Zehen zusammengequetscht nicht ihre Arbeit machen können 


Im Alltag bin ich schon bei Barfuß/Minimalschuhen (Schmerz sei dank), zum Biken sind sie leider wirklich nicht optimal, wegen der Sohle. Es sei denn ein Ort.mechaniker kann so eine Sohle evtl. versteifen.

Und bei Bergschuhen gibts schon eher passende Modelle, aber auch hier sind die Sohlen ein Problem. Die haben ja meistens ein Profil welches auf Flatpedals NULL Grip hat ;-)

@ExcelBiker: Ich habe einen super Winterschuh von Belenka, mal so als Tipp, der ist sogar ziemlich warm


----------

